# What baptism position did you grow up with?



## Kim G (Sep 23, 2008)

Paedo baptism or credo baptism? I'm curious to know which position you held growing up (by default, you might say) versus the position you currently hold.

*CLARIFICATION*
If you didn't "grow up" in a specific position, consider your first baptismal conviction (whether at 10 or 40) as the position you "grew up" in. Compare that to your belief now.

I'm still not making sense, I don't think, but I can't make my brain function.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 23, 2008)

... but it was in a mainline church and viewed more as a social rite of passage -- it was just what you were supposed to do if you had a baby.


----------



## Davidius (Sep 23, 2008)

Other

I grew up nothing, became credo, then became paedo.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine was not by default. I was sent to Sunday School off and on most of my childhood. I never attended a worship service until after I trusted Christ. Granted, as a 16 year old I was still impressionable, but for the most part I was an independent thinker. Just ask some of the members of the church at the time. I drove them nuts on social issues and my early ventures into the DoG.

I wasn't taught baptism by immersion until after I became a Christian. I took some time before being baptized and joining the church. I studied the issue for myself and made my decision.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 23, 2008)

I grew up and was baptized Paedo in the ole PCUS, then my parents left and I became Nazarene, non-denom, then SBC until I was in Junior High and then we went back to Paedo.

So I went Paedo-Credo-Paedo


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 23, 2008)

None.

I was credo when I first became a Christian, but was shown the light about 11 years ago.


----------



## Herald (Sep 23, 2008)

The reason I put down "grew up paedo, now credo" is because I was raised Roman Catholic and the Roman faith practices paedo baptism. I was never a paedo as a Christian.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 23, 2008)

I grew up credo...was a SBC Pastor who couldn't reconcile certain aspects of Scripture with his position, and became paedo.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2008)

I voted "other." My history counting my upbringing is paedo, credo, paedo and now back to credo, which isn't a choice in the poll! If you're counting beliefs subseqent to conversion, then it's credo-paedo-credo but I don't know that that's what the question in the OP is aimed at. 

Since I was raised in the United Methodist Church, paedo is the position I grew up with. My family did not start attending church until I was about 6 years old, so I wasn't baptized as an infant. I was sprinkled at my confirmation in the UMC at age 12. I wasn't converted until I was 25, with an intervening period that included being a blasphemer who denied the deity of Christ. At the time of my conversion I was credo and was baptized about a year later. I changed to paedo about a month before I joined the PB but changed back to credo earlier this year.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I grew up credo, but had the paedo influence from my mother who was raised in the Lutheran church. She was rebaptized as an adult so we could join the baptist church. I became a paedo many years after my conversion.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 23, 2008)

Grew up Credo--now paedo.


----------



## ww (Sep 23, 2008)

Grew up Credo, Went off to Credo Embracing College, and was Credo until the Age of 26 when I saw the light, I saw the light and...


----------

